# Where to buy custom glass covers



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Where can I get a glass cover for my rimless tank?

It's 60"x27"


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Just about any glass places will custom cut a piece of glass to cover your tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally would not use one piece of 60x27. Big risk IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

sig said:


> I personally would not use one piece of 60x27. Big risk IMO


Yup. I second this thought. Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


----------

